# Konstruktor default Werte



## Piioo (3. Feb 2007)

Hi,

ist es in Java irgendwie moeglich wie unter C/C++ in einem Konstruktor default Werte zu definieren?

z.B.


```
public class Foo
{
     public Foo(int a, int b, in c = 0)
     {
            ....
      }
}

public class Bar
{
      public ... main(...)
      {
             Foo objekt1 = new Foo(1,2);     // hier soll der Wert fuer c = 0 uebernommen werden
             Foo objekt2 = new Foo(1,2,3);  // hier soll c den Wert 3 haben
       }
      
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (3. Feb 2007)

nein

es ginge höchstens ein zweiter Konstruktor

```
public Foo(int a, int b)
     {
            this(a,b,0);
      }
```


----------



## Piioo (3. Feb 2007)

Die Variante ist auch gut, obwohl sie etwas Platz verschwendet 

Danke


----------



## DocRandom (3. Feb 2007)

..hast Du Dir schon mal den Op-Code unter C/C++ genauer angeguckt?
Der macht auch mehrere Constructoren daraus!

lg
DocRandom


----------



## Piioo (3. Feb 2007)

Naja mit Platz meinte ich einfach den geschriebenen Code.

Ich schreibe ja nicht in Op-Code und da versuche ich immer etwas einzusparen, wo die Übersichtlichkeit verbessert werden kann.


----------

